# Changed the mainboard, then USB-Memories aren't read



## aurora (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello,

I've changed the mainboard for the FreeBSD 7x installed harddisk (it was a 1999 model IBM MB and now it's a 1999 model Gigabyte BX MB) 

So far everything's been working perfectly with this new MB except

USB connected Flash disks and hard disks with NTFS, FAT or FAT32 filesystems.

Previously, with the original MB, I had no problems reading the data using

`#ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt` or,
`#mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt`

commands. But with the current MB `#mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt` gives:


```
mount: /dev/da0s1 : Invalid argument
```

That happens with each kind of USB storage device (Flash, Harddisk) and of any filesystem (ntfs, usb)

Is there a way that I can cure this problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2010)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> Is there a way that I can cure this problem?


Standard way to diagnose things like this. 

Unplug the memory stick. Open a terminal or on the console and [cmd=]tail -f /var/log/messages[/cmd]. 
Plug the stick back in. Watch messages. Not working or not recognised? Post those last messages.


----------



## aurora (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Here's the output for the 4GB HP USB Stick:

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
Mar 11 23:33:43  kernel: da0: <HP v120w 0.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
Mar 11 23:33:43  kernel: da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
Mar 11 23:33:43  kernel: da0: 3855MB (7897087 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 491C)
Mar 11 23:33:45  kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1 is msdosfs/HP.
Mar 11 23:33:59  kernel: umass0: at uhub0 port 2 (addr 2) disconnected
Mar 11 23:33:59  kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device
Mar 11 23:33:59  kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
Mar 11 23:33:59  kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label msdosfs/HP removed.
Mar 11 23:33:59  kernel: umass0: detached
Mar 11 23:34:20  login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
```

That is, the USB devices are recognized at first hand but later in mount phase they seem to    
fail


----------



## Beastie (Mar 11, 2010)

It's recognized so that's not the problem. Anyway post the output of `% ls /dev/da*`.

And try this.


----------



## aurora (Mar 11, 2010)

`% ls /dev/da*` gives


```
/dev/da0 /dev/da0s1
```

`% mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt` keeps on giving the 
	
	



```
mount: /dev/da0s1 : Invalid argument error
```
 (and `% ls /mnt` keeps returning no content)

I've taken a look at the link you've given but that doesn't seem to apply to my case


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2010)

Use the proper formatting tags please, aurora72.


----------



## aurora (Mar 12, 2010)

Opps, this time I've omitted some formattin, you're right about it, it somehow happened out of hurry, actually it's not typical of me to do  Anyway...

As for the problem I've noticed this thread at Old Nabble in which the same error ("mount: Invalid Argument") He says that he's run a program named "fsck_ext2fs" first before he could mount the USB disk. But the fsck_ext2fs is a program which is uncommon and developed for the OpenBSD.


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Since you used the ntfs-3g port to create and access all your USB disks on your old MB you also have to use it now on the new MB and 8.0.
Use one of your USB flash drive sticks and create a 8.0 new clean da0s1 plus msdosfs on it and test mounting that. (ie: do not use the ntfs-3g port). This test will eliminate the new MB from the problem and localize the problem to the ntfs-3g port.

Another thing to look for between the 2 MBs. Do both MBs have bios option to boot from USB? Also look for bios plug-n-play option or another windows option. Turn them off.


----------



## aurora (Mar 14, 2010)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> ...
> Use one of your USB flash drive sticks and create a 8.0 new clean da0s1 plus msdosfs on it and test mounting that. (ie: do not use the ntfs-3g port)...



I've used 

`% mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`

and that has worked out, finally 

Thanks,


----------

